# Best Trail Pod?



## MadMadWorld (Aug 25, 2014)

And why


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2014)

Northeast I assume?

My vote would be Fourrunner at Stowe.  That is a sweet lift and a HUGE trail "pod".  Second would be MRG's single.  Same reasons.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 25, 2014)

Anywhere boss


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 25, 2014)

West

North Bowl at Revelstoke
Whitewall,  T1, Feuz Bowl at Kicking Horse

Goat's Eye at Sunshine Village

East

In the AM.....


----------



## Edd (Aug 25, 2014)

Does Wildcat count as a giant trail pod?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 25, 2014)

Edd said:


> Does Wildcat count as a giant trail pod?



Yes. But trails near Tomcat only seem to get skied when that lift is running


----------



## Madroch (Aug 25, 2014)

Madonna 1 at smuggs using trail boss's theory, when in think pod I think things like castlerock, pico's outpost, etc- don't know why but i do


----------



## Tin (Aug 25, 2014)

Castlerock because I wouldn't count the single chair or Red Line a pod.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 25, 2014)

If you're not into sharing, Granite at Discovery, MT.  My favorite where you might actually see other people might be Putnam Creek at Silver Star, BC.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 25, 2014)

Madonna I


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2014)

Little Cloud at Snowbird.  Bowls, steeps, groomers, killer views, and like a 4 minute ride to almost 10,850' above sea level or so.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 25, 2014)

You guys need to immediately move this discussion to the members only secret stash sub forum or I'm positing a link to this thread on TGR.  Seriously, I will!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 25, 2014)

Palaviccini at A-Basin. A little bit of everything. Glades, bumps, and small chutes.
Chair 1 and Chair 8 at Loveland. Chair 1 is steep and bumpy with good glades, 8 holds pow for a long time.
Deep Temerity at Aspen Highlands. Just steep, gnarly glades
Both Grouse Mtn and Rose Bowl pod at Beaver Creek. Rose bowl is great lowish angle bumps to warm up on. Also has a bunch of fun little optional cliffs on lower stone creek. Once you "graduate", grouse mtn has steeper terrain with bigger bumps. Royal Elk glades are legit as well.
Another vote for fourrunner at Stowe. Steep and fun
OZ at Sunday River. Not as steep as Stowe, but good glades. Too bad it seems like the quad never runs. 

Number one goes to Mary Jane at Winter Park. Personally I think it is the best pod in the state if you're into bumps and glades, which are plentiful. Has short chutes too if you're up to the challenge.

Once a chairlift is added to Tucker Mtn at Copper like stated in their MDP, I'm sure that'll be in the running as well. Right now you have to hike over there or wait for the snowcat, which prevents lapping the runs.


----------



## soposkier (Aug 25, 2014)

Kennebago at Saddleback
And if you consider bracket basin part of it king pine at Sugarloaf as well


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 25, 2014)

If only the Loaf still had the gondi.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2014)

Gore summit and high glades chair because lots of steep terrian and big verical.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 26, 2014)

Honeycomb Canyon @ Solitude on a powder day (Does that count as a pod?)  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 26, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Honeycomb Canyon @ Solitude on a powder day (Does that count as a pod?)



It only counts as a pod since they put in the return lift.  Befrore that it would be classified as "in-bound side-country".


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 26, 2014)

I like the Kennebago at Saddleback mention above....incredible advanced/tree offerings up there but also some nice steep groomers and intermediate cruisers as well.
Others that come to mind: Castlerock, Outpost at Pico, Peak Express quad at Whistler, Cannonball quad


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Kennebago at Saddleback



+1


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 26, 2014)

What trail pod is Satan's Staircase a part of?


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2014)

Ski Dubai


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2014)

dlague said:


> Ski Dubai



Been to ski Dubai, maybe it's the best pod if you haven't skied at all that year, as was the case when I went


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 26, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> What trail pod is Satan's Staircase a part of?



The hardest one obviously


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 26, 2014)

Snowshed Killington


----------



## mbedle (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm partial to Stowe, so the Forerunner quad is a favorite.


----------



## dlague (Aug 26, 2014)

I like Jay Peaks Jet Pod and Burke's upper mountain Pod.  Is it the best maybe not for most but I enjoy it!


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 26, 2014)

Mittersill at Cannon.  If there is snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 26, 2014)

Maybe I dont know what a "Trail Pod" is, but I always thought it was a given area of terrain that can only be reached via one lift?  Like much of the terrain at Gore.  To me, that's true "pod" skiing, but perhaps I'm misusing the term given some of the suggestions here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Maybe I dont know what a "Trail Pod" is, but I always thought it was a given area of terrain that can only be reached via one lift?  Like much of the terrain at Gore.  To me, that's true "pod" skiing, but perhaps I'm misusing the term given some of the suggestions here.



+1 I said Gore.  It is all a pod.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 26, 2014)

Does the Tram count at Cannon?


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 26, 2014)

Summit Express at Pico

When the snow is good, I could ski that lift all day and not get bored, it has a little bit of everything.

Wide Liftline Supertrail - Pike
Classic New England trails - KA, and Sunset 71
Groomed cruiser - 49er
Steep natural terrain - Upper Giant Killer, Summit Glades
Low angle natural terrain - Lower KA, Lower Giant Killer, Birch Glades, Sunset Schuss

They also have added some upper mountain glades, and mid mountain glades.  Its not the toughest pod but it gets my vote for being the most fun.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Maybe I dont know what a "Trail Pod" is, but I always thought it was a given area of terrain that can only be reached via one lift?  Like much of the terrain at Gore.  To me, that's true "pod" skiing, but perhaps I'm misusing the term given some of the suggestions here.



Personally, I define a pod as trails that can be accessed by a single lift, and those trails return to that lift

I think they are supposed to have less vert that the total Mtn as well, but that's just my opinion

Ex. Bear Mtn at K, birdland at MRG


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Personally, I define a pod as trails that can be accessed by a single lift, and those trails return to that lift


Hence why I mentioned the old gondi at Sugarloaf. That's some trail pod.


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Maybe I dont know what a "Trail Pod" is, but I always thought it was a given area of terrain that can only be reached via one lift?  Like much of the terrain at Gore.  To me, that's true "pod" skiing, but perhaps I'm misusing the term given some of the suggestions here.



For the most part this is my idea of a pod.  I think a pod is terrain that can be lapped off of only a single lift. In other words a pod cannot contain smaller pods with exception for short beginner areas or backup lifts.  Therefore Wildcat Express, Forerunner quad, or Cannon Tram are not pods by my definition.  Some areas on the fringe of my definition are pods like Magic Mountain and Mount Snow North Face.  But because those areas have two lifts that start and terminate in roughly the same spot, I consider them pods as one lift in each is essentially a backup or overflow lift.  Same goes for pods like Stratton Sun Bowl, or Mount snow Carinthia as the Solstice quad and heavy metal chairs really are only used when the lines get really bad.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Personally, *I define a pod as trails that can be accessed by a single lift, and those trails return to that lift*



Yes, that's pretty much my definition as well.   

Scotty and I gave Gore as an example, and you can see from the below why.  Essentially the entire place is pod skiing.  I didnt like it at first, but after skiing there a handful of times I've grown to like it, it seems to spread the people out on weekend so it never feels crowded.  If you miss your lift, however, it can be a PITA.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 27, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yes, that's pretty much my definition as well.
> 
> Scotty and I gave Gore as an example, and you can see from the below why.  Essentially the entire place is pod skiing.  I didnt like it at first, but after skiing there a handful of times I've grown to like it, it seems to spread the people out on weekend so it never feels crowded.  If you miss your lift, however, it can be a PITA.



While i did like skiing there somewhat, each pod doesn't have enough trails and you end up skiing connector trails too often to get between them. (run on sentence)


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> While i did like skiing there somewhat, each pod doesn't have enough trails and you end up skiing connector trails too often to get between them. (run on sentence)


Their trails their, that can happen to you learn about the cut offs and where to catch a chair.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> Ski Dubai



Xanadu


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 27, 2014)

I think those are solid descriptions of what a trail pod is. I also consider trails that generally don't get skied much unless a certain lift is running. As an example, trails like Feline and Hairball don't get skied off much at Wildcat unless the Tomcat lift is running.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 27, 2014)

I think a key factor is that they can't be the same amount of vert as the Mtn. An exception to this is Sunday River since that mtn's layout is side by side pods that don't stack upon each other


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Valley House double at Sugarbush. It has everything, steeps (Steins), glades (Egans Woods), bumps (The Mall), classic cut old style New England trails (Twist, Moonshine), wide open intermediate groomers (Snowball, Spring Fling). The only thing lacking is beginner terrain. You may say that the Super Bravo chair accesses the same terrain & more but the Super Bravo is often on wind hold meanwhile they can still run Valley House. It's also a good lift for escaping weekend crowds while still accessing excellent terrain.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 27, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Valley House double at Sugarbush. It has everything, steeps (Steins), glades (Egans Woods), bumps (The Mall), classic cut old style New England trails (Twist, Moonshine), wide open intermediate groomers (Snowball, Spring Fling). The only thing lacking is beginner terrain. You may say that the Super Bravo chair accesses the same terrain & more but the Super Bravo is often on wind hold meanwhile they can still run Valley House. It's also a good lift for escaping weekend crowds while still accessing excellent terrain.



I always enjoyed that chair in the spring. Great bumps and awesome cruisers!


----------



## darent (Aug 27, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Honeycomb Canyon @ Solitude on a powder day (Does that count as a pod?)
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


they are putting in a new lift to that summit so you can drop into Honeycomb. won't have to take that slow double.


----------



## darent (Aug 27, 2014)

I like the Pony Express lift at Steamboat. great natural snow pod, I like hiking to the top of MT Werner and skiing down East Face or North ST Pats to the top Of Pony Express Pod and ski it all morning on a snowy day.


----------



## HD333 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not the best Pod in the world but  Jackson Gore Express at Okemo is the best pod there.  Some nice terrain off that lift, Rolling Thunder, Supernova, White Lightning, Black Hole.


----------



## Talisman (Aug 28, 2014)

Any here skied/ridden the "pod" off of the challenger double at Big Sky?  Chutes, bowls, trees, powder bumps and if that isn't enough hiking to gnarlier lines off of the ridge.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Talisman said:


> Any here skied/ridden the "pod" off of the challenger double at Big Sky?  Chutes, bowls, trees, powder bumps and if that isn't enough hiking to gnarlier lines off of the ridge.


Excellent terrain off that chair. Big Sky is my favorite out of all the areas I've visited & now with Moonlight it's even better.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 28, 2014)

The Canyon Chair at Killington.  Lots if good stuff in that "pod".  Surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 28, 2014)

Castlerock


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 28, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Castlerock



I have only been to sugargush early and late season, so I haven't skied castlerock.  It's going to be a priority for me to hit sugarbush at 100% this year.




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 28, 2014)

jimmywilson69 said:


> The Canyon Chair at Killington.  Lots if good stuff in that "pod".  Surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet.


Not to mention Snowdon & Needles too.

And then there's Bear.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 29, 2014)

jimmywilson69 said:


> The Canyon Chair at Killington.  Lots if good stuff in that "pod".  Surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet.



It seems to be scraped/blown off a lot and that chair is slow.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2014)

I always thought snowshed had the greatest terrain. Most people think it is just green terrain, but there are tons of stashes and steeps to be found if you know where to look


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 29, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I have only been to sugargush early and late season, so I haven't skied castlerock.  It's going to be a priority for me to hit sugarbush at 100% this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



You will love it....catch it on a powder day and WOW!


----------



## Brad J (Aug 29, 2014)

jimmywilson69 said:


> The Canyon Chair at Killington.  Lots if good stuff in that "pod".  Surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet.



Won't ski it after what the K butchers did to Big Dipper


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 31, 2014)

Brad J said:


> Won't ski it after what the K butchers did to Big Dipper



I sympathize with your traditional view, but last spring (April) the bowl and Canyon Chair became a savior as my last weekend there the base at K-1 became an ocean.  Really enjoyed it that day and Double Dipper is always a lot of fun. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 31, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I always thought snowshed had the greatest terrain. Most people think it is just green terrain, but there are tons of stashes and steeps to be found if you know where to look


I think you are confusing Snowshed with Snowdon. Either that or you're just being sarcastic.


----------



## Madroch (Aug 31, 2014)

Brad J said:


> Won't ski it after what the K butchers did to Big Dipper



I feel that way about what mount snow did to the NF when they put in the challenger chair, cut freefall and extended plummet... Ruined challenger, PDF and jaws...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 31, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I think you are confusing Snowshed with Snowdon. Either that or you're just being sarcastic.



The latter


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 31, 2014)

Madroch said:


> Madonna 1 at smuggs using trail boss's theory, when in think pod I think things like castlerock, pico's outpost, etc- don't know why but i do



Outpost at Pico one of the most fun places on a powder day, like your personal playground 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 31, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> Summit Express at Pico
> 
> When the snow is good, I could ski that lift all day and not get bored, it has a little bit of everything.
> 
> ...



It is the vibe, also do not forget to old Pima line from the top! So much great energy there!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 31, 2014)

I think the MRG single is the best, 2000 vertical and dozens of options going down including a midstation where you can get on or off!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 1, 2014)

skied pico on the two biggest dumps of the season last year. it was ok. wouldn't write home to mom about it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 1, 2014)

At this point, my answer is "any trail pod in the US that is open"


----------



## skiMEbike (Sep 2, 2014)

Sugarloaf King Pine Chair:
No lines, 
Early morning sun, 
3 and 1/2 legitimate bump trails in Ripsaw, Misery Whip, Choker, & 1/2 of Haulback,
Steep pitch in Flume,
Access to some of the East's best tree skiing in Bracket Basin.


----------

